# Interview with Lt. Colonel Dave Grossman(video)



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

This is a 17 minute interview with the Colonel regarding school shootings. I've read his book, On Killing, and walked away with a whole new mindset on several topics. Especially off duty carry.

One of the points he made that really sunk in was that while our war fighters are keeping the terrorists off our backs here at home all they request is that we(police) protect thier children. As one who did not serve in the military I feel it's the least I can do for those risking it all overseas.

http://www.policeone.com/policeonetv/clip/1688083/


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Nighttrain, catch one of his seminars next time he rolls through town. Guy is FANTASTIC.


----------



## PaulKersey (Nov 28, 2007)

I believe he was teaching a sniper course in Keene N.H. last week.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

WOAH WOAH WOAH...... And MY phone didn't ring ?????? PFFFffffff


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I'm about 1/4 the way through the book right now, and if you get a chance it's a great read.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

We had a 2 hr audio exerpt from one of his seminars during training and I read his book On combat...definately a book you have to read...


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

I have my reservations about him....if someone writes a book called "On Killing", then in my opinion they should probably have....you know, actually killed someone. It's kind of like a CJ professor pontificating about street patrol.

I would much rather hear about killing from someone like Evan Marshall myself.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I have my reservations about him....if someone writes a book called "On Killing", then in my opinion they should probably have....you know, actually killed someone. It's kind of like a CJ professor pontificating about street patrol.


I get where you're coming from, but his books are mostly from the historical-psychological angle of what makes soldiers and police perform under combat stresses. Its not really a "how to" manual, something probably better written by a Navy SEAL or SAS Commando.

One of my favorite military-historical writers, Stephen Ambrose, never spent a day of his life in the military, but one gets the sense that he truly understands the soldier.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

As Killjoy pointed out that particular book dealt more with the phsychological aspects of killing from the Civil War up to the first Gulf War. Years ago I took a tactical tracking class with David Scott-Donelan. This man was with the Rhodesian(now the country of Zimbabwe) SAS and fought communist insugents for over a decade and is one of the best man trackers in the world(served with the Selous Scouts). He was good for somewhere between 500-700 up close kills. Still, I took as much useful information away from Grossmans book than I did from spending a week in the woods with Scott-Donelan(in regard to preparing for a potential lethal force encounter). I suppose they would be two sides to the same coin.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

You do know that David Scott Donelan put in an application at the Nuke Plant, but wasnt tactical enough for us... so we told him to beat it.

( not true at all, but i thought it might make you laugh )


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Hey Nighttrain. Have you ever read anything by Gavin DeBeckr? I really got into his two books: Gift of Fear and Protecting the Gift when I was a teacher. The 2nd one was a little redundant, but still worth a read. Probably will go reread it after I get Grossman's book.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Never heard of him before 5-0. I'll jump on the interweb and check him out. I assume he writes on similar topics?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Nighttrain said:


> Never heard of him before 5-0. I'll jump on the interweb and check him out. I assume he writes on similar topics?


Gavin talks more about the mindset of criminals when choosing victims, and how you can use your 'gut feelings' are more often than not based on facts that you subconsciously observe. Not quite the same, but still one of my favorite books.

edit: I think it's a must for any police officer, or parent.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Thats a pretty strong recommendation if it tops your list of favorite reads. I'll definately check it out.


----------

